# Drowning in wood wainscoting



## nlawson

I just signed a contract on my first house in IL and am afraid that I'm already having buyers remorse due to wood wainscoting, wood trim, wood chair rails and wood doors throughout the house. I won't close until July 22, 2011, and don't want to walk away losing my earnest money because of the outdated cosmetic look and furniture. I am a young single mom and I like bright and contemporary decor and I am trying to find the best resolution to update this house. I don't want to negatively effect the resale value as my job can move me at any time, yet I don't want to feel like I'm living in a home stuck in the era of the 1980's. I've attached a picture of what is consistent throughout the living room, dining room, hallways and bathrooms. Suggestions regarding the wood anyone?


----------



## DannyT

what about painting it? when i redid our dining room i added chair rail and shadow boxes under it and then painted from baseboard to chair rail with the trim paint. i think in your case some of it should be removed but not all of it. the dining room is the only place i will have any in my house. thats just what we want.


----------



## nlawson

DannyT, 
I LOVE what you've done. I love the look of the white waincoting but thought that had to be purchased that way. I'm afraid if I paint the wooden paneled wainscoting white, (1) it wouldn't look right or modern (2) I'd have to paint it all throughout the house because it would be akward for some of it to be white and the rest oak. Did you all buy those panels already white and outlined?


----------



## DannyT

actually its just a molding applied to the wall and then the wall and the trim are painted the same. I used a good oil based paint and the moldings were just a few dollars. i think it would look better to not have it in all the rooms you have it in. dining rooms and bathrooms look good with it tho. yours looks like its all wood unlike mine which gives the effect of paneled walls. is yours paneling or seperate pieces of wood?


----------



## DannyT

if its paneling it isnt that hard to remove it and patch a few nail holes or scrape some adhesive off the wall and do some patching. pplenty of people on here to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## DangerMouse

As a young Mom with little ones running around, you may want to rethink this. That might be just the protection your walls need for a few more years. It can always be taken down in the future when the kids are bigger.

DM


----------



## DannyT

i would say live in the house for a while and see how it goes. you can always paint one room and see how you like it.


----------



## nlawson

Danny, the paneling is separate pieces of wood that will probably have to be removed. I was just afraid of having to re-drywall the room. I'll look for further advice in doing so.

DangerMouse, funny you should say that....the real estate agent suggested the same, especially down the hallway where kids like to swipe their sticky hands along the walls. Not sure if I can stomach it in the living area, but perhaps I will leave it for now in the hallway.


----------



## oh'mike

If the walls are damaged simply covering the area with a flat panel of MDF board will give you a nice surface--then add the trims on top of that.----

When the time comes help will be here---we all love to spend someone elses money.---:laughing:---Mike---


----------



## klmeenan

I have two boys and I put up beadboard panels in our laundry room which is where family and friends walk through. Its nice to have something to protect the walls. One thing you can do is have the paneling taller than usual and have a lip on it. Makes a great area to prop art or fun, bold, blocky letters on. 

I painted my panels white and have a pale grey on the walls. The colors you choose will make a difference as to if the paneling appears modern or country.

Good Luck. Remember when you use paint, its easy to change the color so don't be afraid.


----------



## nlawson

Thanks Mike, I'll look into the MDF board. Are you a contractor out of Kane County?

Klmeenan, didn't consider making it higher, unfortunately I'm not very artistic, but I have considered painting the paneling white and the walls a light blue/gray.


----------

